# Inside ouu Cauliflower Bacon Cheeseburger



## Brian Osborne (Dec 13, 2020)

Inside out Cauliflower Bacon Cheeseburger!!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 13, 2020)

Looks good. Definitely a unique idea.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 13, 2020)

Looks great.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 13, 2020)

I'd eat that! definitely different


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2020)

Wow what a great idea.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2020)

That really looks good to me!
Al


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 14, 2020)

Id munch on that grindage. Nice job


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm not a Lover of Cauliflower, but you did a Great Job!
Looks Great!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2020)

How Unique and Creative! When we find a small cauliflower, I'll give this a try. All flavors we love. I'm thinking, I will Season the Cauliflower with SPOG/EVOO and roast it tender, then proceed. Anything special in the Burger Mix?...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 14, 2020)

Looks good,  and very creative idea!

Ryan


----------



## lilhef (Dec 19, 2020)

thats some good stuff!


----------

